# Fortinet Firewall configuration/DNS



## OKEY (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We have a network which has firewall configured with a fortinet (FortiGate) device. DNS server which is configured with DHCP scopes to give IP address to devices in the network. 

Routing is done in the Fortinet. 

All computers which I bring into the network gets DHCP address lease from the DNS server but some of these computers cannot get to internet while others goes to internet straight away. But these computers which are blocked from internet have DHCP lease as well but just cannot got to internet. Initially I thought it might be antivirus running on the computers but even when antivirus is uninstalled, they still couldn't go to internet. All Laptops obtains DHCP lease and goes internet straight away but when I switch off Wi-Fi and connect them with LAN cable, they will get DHCP but wont browse internet.

Is there any idea on what I need to configure either on the fortinet to stop blocking some computers from going internet


----------

